# Kansas City Area Predictions



## hotfuzz

What are your predictions for finding the first morels this year around the Kansas City area?


----------



## stormer

Saturday


----------



## hotfuzz

I found my first little morels last year on April 19th. I think with the early warm up we might see them pop up a little earlier than that this year.


----------



## stormer

Im in blue springs and found them on 4/2 last year on south slopes. Does anyone know what depth i should be checking soil temp?


----------



## hotfuzz

4 inches down is what the farmers use I believe. I am not sure if that translates to mushrooms though... I'm in Grain Valley, but I went out to Lafayette county to find them first last year...


----------



## stormer

Lol. I go to grain valley mostly but along the river in Lafayette County too. Soil temp is 48 right now in buckner. Hopefully it rains tomorrow and if it does, ill definitely be out in the woods saturday(probably wasting my time ).dandelions are up..i dont know..


----------



## chapman two step

Dear Fellow Hunters,
I am down here by Truman lake I Got the itch also! Looks like rain on Thursday after rain today, Truman Lake water surface temp. is only 42 degrees. Forecast for 70's this weekend but, I still think it is to early. After hunting for 30 plus years April 15th, TAX day was always my main date. Last year was April 19th by Truman Lake (2014) when I found mt first morels. Robins just showed up here 4 days ago, day lilies are up but need to grow some more, no dandelions up down here yet. Last year, the first day I found them, Truman Lake was 58 degrees surface temp. and that was the first day the day lilies bloomed. As spring is progressing, I think we are ahead of last year. I will probably have to scartch y itch on Sunday if for nothing else to get my legs ready for the season. Wish You All The Best.


----------



## stormer

Does anyone know how long it takes before a burned area will propagate morels? There is a wildlife area that is close to me that burned a couple hundred acres 2 years ago...


----------



## hotfuzz

I've always heard 2-3 years after. You ever hunt Burr Oak Woods? I've been and looked but never found many. I talked to another guy who hunts out there and says it gets picked over pretty hard.


----------



## stormer

Thats where im talking about that got burned. I hunt a day there every year. A LOT of people. More get stepped on out there than found. Down in the sw corner is decent


----------



## stormer

I found them on 3/23/12 there and not until 4/11 last year. Monkey mountain usually produces earlier for public places i hunt


----------



## hotfuzz

Yeah, agreed about Burr Oak. I did pretty well at Monkey Mountain last year, went several times. FYI, Monkey mountain is also good for Chanterelles and Lobsters


----------



## hotfuzz

2012 was also an early crop from what I can tell and remember.


----------



## stormer

I looked at 2012 soil temp and archived forecasts and it was almost identical to now. With all this rain, and Saturday and Sunday being in the 70's hopefully will warm the ground the 8 more degrees we need..ill be out monday


----------



## stormer

Going to check the burned area at burr oak woods. A ton of people here.


----------



## stormer

Nothing yet. May apples 1 inch out of the ground. Starting to green up


----------



## trotline

Think we just need more rain, will warm ground temps up faster. Will not be able to get out and check until first weekend in April. Hope you are finding some by then!


----------



## kc rm hunter

I agree on a slightly early season :lol:


----------



## trotline

Kc you look on public or private. I am close to Tiffany springs park off of route k. Found a few there last year but a lot of pickers. Best luck has been along platte River. I'm good with a couple messes of shrooms and then give away some. Thinking about trying to dry some this year.


----------



## bulldaddy

I'm east of Tiffany. Went out for a couple of hours today. Nothing yet!


----------



## trotline

Seen a few vehicles parked on K; figure they are out looking. Start seeing redbuds bloom will start finding morels. I believe started to find last year around 22nd. Predict if weather is decent may start to find around 15th. Will be a good year; but if not I can always catch more fish. Happy hunting


----------



## stormer

Anyone ever hunt around blue springs lake?


----------



## newrocker15

Dandelions are out. It's about time.


----------



## nkcrick

Hopping this weekend things will start popping up. What do you all think?


----------



## mushroom jake

I'm thinking about another week.


----------



## trotline

They will rise from the ground April 5th. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## j10379c

<span style="color: cyan">We need some rain. It is really dry.</span><span style="color: black"> </span> :roll:


----------



## ak-47

Smithville Lake in the northland is at 48 degrees today. Looked in the woods and they don't show much difference in appearance then they did March 18th. An average start to the season is around the 20th of April and this year doesn't show me any reason to think it wont be average. Don't worry about an early start... hope for a good season. Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## micomikey

I think late next week, but I'm not liking the projected low this Friday night. Other than that the temps look good, and looks like a decent chance of rain over the next 10 days or so..
I'm headed to Tulsa this weekend, praying I can slip away to look around. There's a huge wooded area about 1-2 miles from where I'll be staying :mrgreen:


----------



## trotline

Some years have found them at Smithville Lake. Hit or miss like most mushroom spots. Will check it out at least once during turkey season. I still believe hunters will start to find good bunches slightly earlier than normal. Always had good luck towards end of April, 5-7 days earlier than normal this year. Ground temps are warming up and will not be much longer. Going to check a south facing ridge Sunday. I found some too late to save last year and hoping it is an early spot for this year.


----------



## shroomdawg

Mico once those soil temps hit the sweet spot (50-55 degrees) it won't matter if we get a night or two of cool temps, I think it was two years ago me and one of the bros found a good haul while hunting in the snow. Temps had been in the 60's for several days and shrooms had just started to pop and we got a strong cold front with snow and temps in the upper 30's to low 40's but them suckers were still growing and we had some really good hunting that day with no ticks. 

Right now ground temps are running over 60 degrees which is plenty warm according to the shroom experts, so rain is the main factor and we need a 2-3 inch rainfall over a 2-3 day period and look the hell out. :wink: 

http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-hunting-info/hunting-morel-mushrooms/soil-temperature-map.html


----------

